# Animals in Canadá



## vanerodrigues953 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi!

My name is Vanessa and i´m a psychologist from Portugal. in about a a year or two i´m going to start the process of moving to Canadá with my Lab Saphira. what i want to know is what are the laws concerning pets? like general laws like, walking of leash, parks, registration, and so on. i hope you can help me. 

ps: sorry for the english. i´m still practicing


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It depends on where you live. Rules can be different, depending on the province, and even on the town where you are living.
And rules can change in two years.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Where I live in Ontario bye-laws do not permit dogs to be walked off-leash, however many people/owners do. There are parks with dog off-leash areas. One must buy a licence for the animal. It is expected that dog waste be removed and disposed of by the owner. Other than these things dogs are very welcome here.


----------



## pixiepasty (Mar 7, 2012)

A bit off topic, but given the title of the thread I thought I ought to also mention that by-laws concerning cats vary a lot. Plenty of towns have a complete ban on cats wandering around (whether or not they have collars, tags, chips) - and as our 12-year-old would not take kindly to being confined indoors or to our garden, this guided our choice of where to live. (Picton is VERY cat friendly!)


----------

